# Unable to connect via WiFi

## Ignatius881

Hello.

After installing Gentoo and needed packages to be able to use WiFi, I cannot connect my computer, and I cannot figure out how to solve the problem.

My device is a Broadcom BCM4360. By other distros I know that the appropriate module is wl. But I’m stuck.

```
lspci -k

Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev03)

Subsystem: Apple Inc. BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

Kernel modules: bcma, wl
```

wpa_supplicant, broadcom-sta and other packages are installed, and genkernel with necessary modules too.

----------

## Jaglover

I assume you followed Gentoo wireless wiki. 

To get help you should describe better where you get stuck.

----------

## Ignatius881

To be more accurate, I’m not able to turn on my internet connection or to set up the WiFi device.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Ignatius881 wrote:*   

> To be more accurate, I’m not able to turn on my internet connection or to set up the WiFi device.

 

Considering all the information you have provided I have to conclude something is wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ignatius881,

What does dmesg tell?

Put it all onto a pastbin site and post a link.

----------

